

Xmonad made me more productive - ciderpunx
http://charlieharvey.org.uk/page/xmonad_made_more_more_productive/

======
ciderpunx
tl;dr woirkspaces = less distraction, less fiddling with windows, less using
the mouse could probably do the same with (insert window manager) but the
constraints of a tiling wm help

